# HOW DO I MAKE CICHLID BRAVER???



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi i wrote earlier about my texas cichlid being scared a lot, and I now have him in a 23 gallon fishtank. He fits in it perfectly, and it is a really beautiful tank. I put him in the tank only two days before today (the day I posted this topic) and he moves around a bit but whenever I come into the room he hides as quickly as he can. I know I'm kind of impatient for waiting two days and wondering how to make him less skittish, but I've had problems with him before. I don't want him to be scared all the time, and I have seen plenty of videos where the texas cichlid is really outgoing. He never gets excited at feeding time, and hides as far away from me as i can when I drop the food in. So far, he hasn't been eating at all, and I'm getting a bit worried. He used to live with turtles, and he never swam around when i was in the room then, but now he is all by himself. I put feeder fish in there, and he chases them around. Do you think I am getting worried too soon? Is there anything I could do to make the cichlid like me, or at least recognize me as his feeder? Thanks.  :fish:


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

I was wondering... would getting another cichlid be a good idea? Would that make the Texas come out more?


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

he is about 6 inches long, and I've had him for almost a year


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

I also noticed he has not been eating anything I put in the tank (but goldfish, which he only eats at night), and his poop is bright white. I read somewhere this could be stress or a disease?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

A couple of problems. Tank is at minimum 3x too small for a Tex, whether it be a true Texas or Carpintis. White poo is a sign of problems and it may be from the goldfish. The absolute WORST thing you can offer any cichlid. Full of parasites, pathogens that a cichlids immune system cant combat. Also contain Thiaminase, and enzyme that limits the fish's ability to process Vitamin B. All bad, nothing of any value to a cichlid. Your fish is stressed from improper care, lack of space, and likely contracted a parasite from filthy feeders.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

ok so he is not healthy... what could I do to make him better and swim around? :-?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

PGJE said:


> ok so he is not healthy... what could I do to make him better and swim around? :-?


You could try listening to and following at least some of the advice that has been forwarded to you in recent weeks. 95% of successful cichlid keeping is directly related to clean water, tankspace and quality diet. I recall you questioning if an Oscar would be a good mate for your Tex in a 30g. Answers were plain and simple. Tank is not big enough for EITHER fish, alone or mixed. Your take on that was drop Tex in a 23g. To address the probable parasite problem that Tex likely has, a treatment of anti parasite meds would be a start. Seachem Paraguard is a good med. It WONT work in iffy water parameters. Your fish needs a 75+gallon tank, and water with a nitrate reading well under 20ppm.. forever. I hope you don't take this as being rude or condescending in any way, but you need to do pretty well the opposite of what you have been doing.


----------



## lilcaddy420 (Jan 7, 2018)

you put in red devil pretty soon youll have a handful of aggression I'm dealing with it now lol


----------

